

Ask HN: Is the Signup Captcha to hard? - jbcurtin2

I can&#x27;t seem to do it right. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newslogin?whence=news
======
housey
VERY hard indeed. My friend tried to sign up and failed :)

